# New skoda octavia vrs owner and this is my thead



## Alexander_Woolmer (May 29, 2015)

Just bought a vrs octavia on a 2007 plate. 70000 miles on the clock in black was gutted I couldn't bring it home today as the dealer wanted to put a new mot on her so gonna strip my a4 Sunday so have 15mm (f) spacers 20mm (r) spacers already found a boost gauge yo fit will be getting that when the a4 goes. Got 4300k hids for dip and a 6000k for high beam. Do i need cancellers for my car but will try first. New pressed number plates and surrounds and found an air filter to fit but will get that later. Any maf issues on these cars.

Sent from my GT-I9195I using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander_Woolmer (May 29, 2015)

This is the dealer pics









Sent from my GT-I9195I using Tapatalk


----------



## CarsAnalysis (Jun 7, 2017)

Nice pics.


----------



## Alexander_Woolmer (May 29, 2015)

Thanks dealer recons the pcv valve is the problem anyone had this problem on there car 

Sent from my GT-I9195I using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander_Woolmer (May 29, 2015)

Getting my car back tomorrow morning gonna fit my hid kit so will be sweet

Sent from my GT-I9195I using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander_Woolmer (May 29, 2015)

Been a while since I have been on this forum but been busy with other stuff and wheel refurbs so where's some pics car needs a full detail so. Maybe at the weekend









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander_Woolmer (May 29, 2015)

been a bit quite of late but with Xmas brings presents so 2 items fitted one is my new radio with bells and whistles on it and fitted my spacers of my a4 as she is sadly having to go. so I have 20mm at the rear and 15mm at the front with extended bolts easy bolt on mod. fully leded the rear lights and only the fog to hid up all the others have been done or led converted. much better light output some snow foam has been ordered with a short shift kit and a bov. an auto headlight switch with sensor so as I get things fitted will be updating here

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## wahidovic (Oct 17, 2018)

Thanks a lot of for this pics
eace::wave:eace::facepalm: 
thaaaank youuuuuuuuuuu
:bs::what:
Lucky Patcher 9Apps  VidMate :what:
123 viva vwvortex :heart::heart::snowcool::biggrinsanta::heart::heart: :heart::heart::heart::snowcool::biggrinsanta::facepalm:


----------



## SAILITY (May 23, 2019)

Alexander_Woolmer said:


> been a bit quite of late but with Xmas brings presents so 2 items fitted one is my new radio with bells and whistles on it and fitted my spacers of my a4 as she is sadly having to go. so I have 20mm at Audacity Find My iPhone Origin the rear and 15mm at the front with extended bolts easy bolt on mod. fully leded the rear lights and only the fog to hid up all the others have been done or led converted. much better light output some snow foam has been ordered with a short shift kit and a bov. an auto headlight switch with sensor so as I get things fitted will be updating here
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


spacers already found a boost gauge yo fit will be getting that when the a4 goes. Got 4300k hids for dip and a 6000k for high beam. Do i need cancellers for my car but will try first. New pressed number plates and surrounds and found an air filter to fit but will get that later. Any maf issues on these cars.


----------

